# Putting the pieces together.



## JKBane (Jun 18, 2011)

I need a little help with the process of rooting, unlock bootloader, block OTA and then install a stable ROM.

First off, I am at moderate level of rooting. I have rooted the GS3 before, but went back to stock for a while. Since I have been gone, seems like there have been a few factors thrown into the mix. When I was rooted before there was no unlock bootloader option. From what I gather most if not all roms run off the unlocked bootlaoder.

If someone could help me with the process of all this. I am having a hard time finding the correct route to all this. What I want is root, unlock bootloader, block OTA and if there is a stable JB rom out there, that is what I would like. I was running beans rom in the past and it was working pretty good when I had it. The rom doesnt have to be JB.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Stickies are your friend:

http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/30687-[TUTORIAL]-How-to-root-your-VZW-Galaxy-S-III-&-More!-(ROMs/CWM/Stock)

Sent from my SGH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JKBane (Jun 18, 2011)

But after root is there a particular order of installing mods, recoveries. Etc

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## con247 (Nov 30, 2011)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1875914

^^Best guide out there imo


----------



## JKBane (Jun 18, 2011)

What time has been the best?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

